# Rear quarter panel removal mod(weight savings)



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy mother of pearl! They did a number on your car! I'm surprised it wasn't totalled, even being a brand-new car. It looks like they hit you going pretty quickly. 

Here's hoping there are no hidden gremlins that surface down the road!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks like so much removal for such little damage to the trunk area. Im glad everything is back to normal and hopefully no future issues arrize out of it.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

APCruze said:


> That looks like so much removal for such little damage to the trunk area. Im glad everything is back to normal and hopefully no future issues arrize out of it.


Yeah my jaw dropped when I saw it in the body shop, I took it to an authorized Geico dealership, and they gave me the listing of all parts replaced, the total cost came out to around 7 grand...... I obviously only had to pay my deductible, it's amazing how these body shop guys perform what seems to me MAJIC lol


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Holy mother of pearl! They did a number on your car! I'm surprised it wasn't totalled, even being a brand-new car. It looks like they hit you going pretty quickly.
> 
> Here's hoping there are no hidden gremlins that surface down the road!


crossing my fingers  supposedly the work has lifetime warranty through geico


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I know the newer cars are made crumble in and thats how the protect, and the panels link to gether and thats why the pull so much apart, but I was still surprised to see so much missing, or maybe there just isnt that much there to begin with to save weight. Hopefully there was no frame damage and it was all just body damage.

I hope they paid for pain and suffering of seeing your new car like that also.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my d**n!!!!

Is that normal for quarter panel damage? I wouldn't want it after that. 
They did do a good job though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

madnutz said:


> I obviously only had to pay my deductible, it's amazing how these body shop guys perform what seems to me MAJIC lol


 You made it sound as if you were run into. In what state do you live where someone runs into you and your insurance needs to pay?


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> You made it sound as if you were run into. In what state do you live where someone runs into you and your insurance needs to pay?



I was at a complete stop and the guy rear ended me, I had to pay the deductible in order to have my car worked on asap and not wait till the police report comes back to find out who is at fault, why i would be at fault i have no clue... So i paid and hope to get my deductible back later.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

madnutz said:


> I was at a complete stop and the guy rear ended me, I had to pay the deductible in order to have my car worked on asap and not wait till the police report comes back to find out who is at fault, why i would be at fault i have no clue... So i paid and hope to get my deductible back later.


Its all procedure. They got to have everything written down for who was at fault, but at the same time they need to try and prove that you weren't partly at fault. And by that I mean that if he had been tailing you and you slammed on your brakes because of him and not an obstacle in front of you, then you would be partially at fault for knowingly braking hard with someone that was so close they would be subject to hitting you. There are so many different discrepancies that you would never even think of that they have to go through.

Also I can say I feel you. I was rubbed/swiped on the same quarter panel almost a year ago and we had to do the same thing by paying the deductible up front to start the body work. Then our insurance company covered the rest of the 2300 bill and went after the driver's insurance company [although her insurance and driver's license were both expired, and the car was her husbands, and also had expired insurance lol]. And after a week or two of no response the other insurance company finally just paid my insurance company the money and went after her for the money and extra on top for having to hunt her down.

Although my accident was MUCH smaller and just a dent, so they simply hammered the panel a bit and molded bondo/whatever, then painted to match and had a bumper place re-paint my paint swapped bumper.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> You made it sound as if you were run into. In what state do you live where someone runs into you and your insurance needs to pay?



Michigan is that way unless your vehicle is in a parking lot parked. No fault state.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch! Frame damage! Glad the final result looks as good as new! They did a good job.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Gee I didn't realise insurance could be such a hassel. When I was hit out in the country, after the police had been, I rang my insurance company gave them the details and got an appointment for inspection and repair approval the same day. They have their own repair shop and said it would take 3 days to fix. Within 30 seconds of looking at the damage they decided it was beyond their ability to fix and sent me to a private panel shop. I had a hire car for $15 per day and later the panel shop gave me a loner for free because some parts were held up. At least because I was not at fault the repairs cost me nothing.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> Michigan is that way unless your vehicle is in a parking lot parked. No fault state.


I know MN is also. No fault is complete BS in my opinion. Everyone has to pay the cost of crappy drivers. I live in IN (comparative negligence), mid 40's, 100K/300K, good record, $500 deductible and my 2012 Cruze Eco costs about $900/yr. How does this compare to your states no fault coverage?


----------



## 231817 (Sep 19, 2016)

Do you have any more photos? I'm dealing with mice entering my car and am wondering if your photos might help me get a better idea of the rear portion of the car. 

Thanks


----------



## nvsws6 (Sep 16, 2016)

That's one way to start shedding weight, but I don't recommend doing it often. Insurance will not like all your claims!


----------

